# A calendar of my great dane & chihuahua



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

I love it :hello1: What do you think? 


Cover
http://i47.tinypic.com/1zr2a1t.jpg

January
http://i48.tinypic.com/2vxm9lt.jpg

February
http://i46.tinypic.com/331imtu.jpg

March
http://i49.tinypic.com/2ptp7qs.jpg

April
http://i49.tinypic.com/28884m8.jpg

May
http://i47.tinypic.com/rwi4om.jpg

June
http://i46.tinypic.com/2n1xoxf.jpg

July
http://i49.tinypic.com/n96jo.jpg

August
http://i48.tinypic.com/rap9xf.jpg

September
http://i46.tinypic.com/zmhc48.jpg

October
http://i50.tinypic.com/259lpwh.jpg

November
http://i50.tinypic.com/foetfo.jpg

December
http://i50.tinypic.com/2mz9n44.jpg


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oh my gosh. what an awesome calender and what a great set of pictures. i really love this calender.


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh btw, the sentence on the cover means something like "Friendship is one soul in two bodies"


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Wonderful pics and you did a great job on the calendar!


----------



## dmccaughan (Sep 26, 2009)

Those pictures are brilliant!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I LOVE IT, Aug is my favorite month...Did you use a host site to make it??


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, did I use what?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

What program did you use to make it in? You did a really nice job..


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, we have stores in germany called "Schlecker", and they have a Digital Service thingy you can download to create photo-gifts and things like that


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That's cool. What time is in Germeny. Its 920 PM in Seattle


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

It's 6:23am here  Good mooorning


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Well Good morning to you too.


----------



## Ninja (Dec 29, 2009)

Morning! It's 12:30 in NY.

Btw, I love your calender! <3 So cute!


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazing! Wish my dane and chis got on as well! The chis aren't as fond of his cumbersome ways as your Monte is.

Lovely calendar


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Great calendar!
I was looking at making one on vista print. x


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That is really gorgeous - such beautiful dogs too!!


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Great pictures!! Love the pic of the paws!! Amazing!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

OMG how cool!! Its fab, I love Nov!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love that calendar!! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Gina_86 (Sep 26, 2009)

rocky scotland said:


> OMG how cool!! Its fab, I love Nov!


And my fav is September


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Aw lovely pictures i love the firsts ones playing and running about together!


----------



## Chi foreva (Dec 3, 2009)

wow that is great !


----------



## KMNash (Dec 31, 2009)

Those pics are so amazing. They look so adorable


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Awesome calendar -- I can't even choose a favorite picture!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

where did you get your dane!!?

aww dang your not in US. never mind but it's very cute i like your photos anyway


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thats cool! great pics too x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I love the calander and the pics and is just so cool how they get along.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats brilliant!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i love it and i love the saying on your siggy great job


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS (Oct 4, 2009)

I love it..December and the cover are my favorite!


----------

